
What is an Anybot? (video) - domino
http://grumomedia.com/new-grumo-what-is-an-anybot/
======
jarin
Grumo's videos are always great, that guy's voice can sell anything. He's like
the Spanish James Earl Jones.

~~~
grumo
Hey what a great compliment jarin! I am so happy you like my videos and
comparing my spanglish accento to Mr Earl Jones and his unforgettable Darth
Vader voice is too much! Thanks man!

